# iPod classic 80gb change de chanson tout seul !



## lexdu44 (12 Juillet 2011)

*Bonjour à tous !
*​
Depuis quelques jours,  j'ai remarqué que mon iPod changeait de chanson tout seul a une vitesse très rapide (de la 1 à la 50 en moins de 20 secondes !) je n'appuie pourtant sur aucun bouton .. De plus , lorsque j'active le bouton hold, l'ipod ne change plus de chanson et la lecture se fait normalement 

Cependant,  j'ai aussi un problème au niveau du hold , en effet , ce dernier ne s'active plus que très rarement ! 

Aussi, si je n'active pas hold , il arrive à mon iPod de s'allumer tout seul .. Que dois-je faire s'il vous plait , pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## lexdu44 (13 Juillet 2011)

Up ... !


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

Je pense que la molette déconne et fait que tu appuies sur Next à chaque fois, le bouton hold permettant d'empêcher cela...
Des problèmes physiques en soi, je pense...


----------



## lexdu44 (13 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Que dois-je faire ? le faire réparer ou en acheter un nouveau ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

La molette peut se changer.
Pas mal de sites proposent différents forfaits pour la réparation des Ibidules.

Si jamais tu souhaites le faire toi même, tu peux également commander via ces  site la molette et le kit de démontage pour IPod.

Seb.


----------

